# New addition to "Jungle"



## Itort (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm a Nepenthes pitcher plant. Beware all flies, spiders and other arthropods.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, man!! I WANT one!!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks awesome! I used to know a guy who collected carnivorous plants. my favorite was the Drosera


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, Amazing plant Larry


----------



## terryo (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trWzDlRvv1M
Larry watch this. It is amazing watching the plant grow right before your eyes.


----------



## Isa (Oct 13, 2008)

scaryyyy... 
Very interesting video Terry
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Itort (Oct 13, 2008)

terryo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trWzDlRvv1M
> Larry watch this. It is amazing watching the plant grow right before your eyes.


Looks like a good mousetrap and more attractive (in a couple senses) too.


----------



## purpod (Oct 13, 2008)

Very interesting plant, Larry; how did you get such an odd thing here in the US? And yeah, lol at your mouse trap comment!

Xllnt score on that video, Terryo, thanx for sharing.. casn't wait to show my kids ~

Blessings to All,
Purpod


----------



## Itort (Oct 13, 2008)

purpod said:


> Very interesting plant, Larry; how did you get such an odd thing here in the US? And yeah, lol at your mouse trap comment!
> 
> Xllnt score on that video, Terryo, thanx for sharing.. casn't wait to show my kids ~
> 
> ...


Actually they aren't that hard to find, there a number of nursery/growers around. My question is what specie/hybreed it is. What draw me to it was how it was different from New World ones I'm familiar with. To find a source just google Nepenthes.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Larry, I have seen these Ã¢â‚¬ËœNepenthes pitcher plantsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ on TV. But never new anyone that owned one. They seem awesome. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Itort (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw this at a local nursey about a week, was intriqued (had cobra liles and pitcherplants before fire), researched and setup for. Picked up this weekend. The nursery didn't really know what they had and weren't much help (does this sound familiar ?). Right now it is sitting on spotted turtles's enclosure getting proper temp and humidity.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't nature so intriguing with all the strange and unique ways different plants and animals evolve to fill special niches in the world.


----------



## purpod (Oct 29, 2008)

Indeed, Nature is incredible ~

Hey Larry, for an image of your set-up with the spotted tort?

Thanx!
Purpod


----------

